# Sad today



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Is this one of the pups from the April litter?


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry. If you don't mind me asking what happened?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am so very sorry..what happened?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Blue boy was the smallest from the April litter. He had struggled from minute one and while there were periods of hope today it was his time. He was Royal Blue and called Blue. There is a river of tears in the house tonight.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, it's so hard when the promise of a bright future is taken away.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry that Blue lost his fight today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs. So very sad.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This is very sad news. RIP sweet Blue.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry...

RIP sweet little Blue.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry!!! RIP Blue!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like Blue, in his short life, knew more about what love was then many dogs who live years.

Hugs going to your household.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Marnie... I know what that feels like


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope he met Di and Maddie on his journey to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very sorry this has happened.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry Blue had to leave. 

Hugs to you. 

But... One day... For all of us....that bridge will become closer and we will all meet again. 

Rest in peace sweet Blue


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of little Blue.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh....'I'm sorry' just doesn't feel like enough...but I am truly sorry you lost little Blue boy.

It's been quite a sad week here....


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh poor little pup. I am sorry he lost his fight.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how sad, what a lovely poem. Hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Little Blue lost his fight, but it sounds like he knew love while he was here.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I'm so very sorry...poor liitle one...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Packleader*

Packleader

I am so very sorry about little Blue.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you lost your little puppy boy Blue. My heart goes out to you and Mommy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, but I know that Blue will be in safe paws at the bridge

Sleep so softly little one


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Very sorry.


----------

